# A poem I wrote for my old pony



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I wrote this for Lit earlier this year about my old mare, Jersey Girl. She was put down two years ago this June. She was truly amazing.

The whole time I was writing this, I was crying. When my mom read it, she cried, too. 

This poem is about our last moments together, and just how precious they were.

*The last time*

*You ran through your fields*
*You ate the sweet grass*
*You felt the sun on your back,*
*The wind through your mane;*
*Not knowing it was the last time*

*You let ribbons be braided*
*Into your thick tail*
*You never questioned*
*What was happening.*

*You walked with me*
*Over the bridge*
*To your favorite field*
*Togther we walked*
*Not knowing it was the last time.*

Love you pony.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This is my favorite picture of us, it was taken a few weeks before she as put down.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> *The last time*
> 
> *You ran through your fields*
> *You ate the sweet grass*
> ...


Beautiful... Beautiful... This brought tears to my eyes... :hug: The pain of losing a best friend is truly terrible, especially a horse... they are... different :hug:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank s. ♥It really is a pain like no other.


----------



## Westernairesfly (Feb 17, 2012)

That was a truly wonderful poem. Your pony had a good life here on earth, but will be happy in heaven.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you. She was so special and I am so lucky to have had her in my life, even if it was only for a short time.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a beautiful poem! It's so hard loosing a horse... At least you still think about her. Her spirit lives on .


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

That is a great poem Only other horse people know that the lose of a horse or pony is nothing like any thing else. MY condolences to you


----------

